# thermostat replacement



## mooch613 (11 mo ago)

I want to replace a Honeywell TSTATCCPRH01-B thermidistat for a 38YZA Carrier heat pump.
The compressor is single speed, one stage of heat, aux heat back up and variable speed blower.
The humidity output is not necessary. I'd rather have another one similar rather than a touch screen.
Any thoughts?


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

You can pretty much replace it with whatever you like as long as it's heat pump capable.


----------

